# new fish strain



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice, Those crazy asians sure love their hybrids


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

hahaha thats fuking hilarious


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha that kid is famous


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that is just weiirrdd


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

have u guys seen the kois with human faces...its really fuks up..makes me think of that, but in a funnier and less creepy way...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jack Herer said:


> have u guys seen the kois with human faces...its really fuks up..makes me think of that, but in a funnier and less creepy way...


i seen those, they are creepy


----------

